# 2009 Arborist Site Buck Pole



## stihlhead

With deer/bear/elk seasons started in many areas or soon to start, here is a place to put the pictures of your trophy/trophies. Let's see them pictures!


----------



## yooper

do we have to show are early befor season michigan deer.........season did start after the forth of July didnt it?:greenchainsaw:...........


----------



## stihl sawing

Muzzeloading is still about two weeks away and gun season about a month away, Bow season starts next month. It will be a while before arkys will have pics unless they get lucky at bow season. Rope may have one for ya by next weekend.


----------



## stihlhead

yooper said:


> do we have to show are early befor season michigan deer.........season did start after the forth of July didnt it?:greenchainsaw:...........



Any and all may be included. We'll never know what really transpired, if your proud of it...post it! Just a reminder so every one knows, the July 4 opener is for Michigan residents only..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> Muzzeloading is still about two weeks away and gun season about a month away, Bow season starts next month. It will be a while before arkys will have pics unless they get lucky at bow season. Rope may have one for ya by next weekend.



wow you have an early season for da o'll smoke pole ss. are muzzleloader season doesn't start until December........damn kid got in trouble at school so he wont be able to deer hunt tomorrow until the evening....saturday school for him freakin kids!


----------



## tjbier

Stihlhead do you go up north to hunt? I can't wait, geuss I should shoot my bow some this week Good luck to all and stay safe in them stands!


----------



## stihlhead

tjbier said:


> Stihlhead do you go up north to hunt? I can't wait, geuss I should shoot my bow some this week Good luck to all and stay safe in them stands!



I live about 35 minutes north of Muskegon so I am kinda up north already. There is alot of state and federal land around here so I stick to the area. I try to go hunt in Irons, for a day or two, at least once a year, that's my northbound trip. You be safe as well and good luck!


----------



## sbhooper

Another guy and I killed these four does in the first 40 minutes of the Wyoming antelope season. We went and bought another tag each and filled them later in the day. 

I put 75 pounds of clean, great "TROPHY " meat in the freezer.


----------



## stihlhead

sbhooper said:


> Another guy and I killed these four does in the first 40 minutes of the Wyoming antelope season. We went and bought another tag each and filled them later in the day.
> 
> I put 75 pounds of clean, great "TROPHY " meat in the freezer.



Congrats....I can smell the steaks grilling now!


----------



## sbhooper

My wife would give away the deer and elk before the antelope. It always amazes me how many people say that antelope is bad. Our animals came off the field in a backpack and went straight into a cooler. The meat is fantastic. I don't think many people realize how detrimental it is to antelope meat to haul them around all day in a truck or trailer. People say it is "gamey", but in fact usually it is just plain rotten. 

After I get back from my elk hunt, I may have to go back for a weekend trip with the wife to fill another doe tag.


----------



## dingeryote

sbhooper said:


> Another guy and I killed these four does in the first 40 minutes of the Wyoming antelope season. We went and bought another tag each and filled them later in the day.
> 
> I put 75 pounds of clean, great "TROPHY " meat in the freezer.



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Speedgoat tenderloins in butter and garlic with basil and Rotini....
You're killin' me!

I gotta wait till 15 November to legally fill the freezer, and lookin' at those 4 bucks Yooper tied up next to my Barn(Somethin' bout the DNR nosin' round his house) ain't helping any.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sbhooper

Wyoming has about priced me out of the buck hunts, but I love these $34 does!


----------



## yooper

dingeryote said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speedgoat tenderloins in butter and garlic with basil and Rotini....
> You're killin' me!
> 
> I gotta wait till 15 November to legally fill the freezer, and lookin' at those 4 bucks Yooper tied up next to my Barn(Somethin' bout the DNR nosin' round his house) ain't helping any.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Sorry man, I told em TO GET OFF MY LAWN! but they wouldn't listen:hmm3grin2orange: As for the DNR at least they stayed out of my veggies in the garden!:biggrinbounce2: other wise they would be tied up on the other side of the barn☺


----------



## bowtechmadman

Need to get yourself a stick and string dinger...hunting season starts Oct. 1!


----------



## yooper

bowtechmadman said:


> Need to get yourself a stick and string dinger...hunting season starts Oct. 1!



he better not be bangen them deer over the head with a stick or strangling them with a string.....just keep feeden em corn dingeryote


----------



## HUSKYMAN

Got the bow tuned up, heading out behind my house for the opener and then this weekend heading up to hunt state land around Mio. I have four good spots to hunt this year so if I dont cash in its my fault


----------



## dingeryote

bowtechmadman said:


> Need to get yourself a stick and string dinger...hunting season starts Oct. 1!



LOL!!!

I have both, and a collection of lead projectile launching platforms.

The problem is time. I wont Bow hunt untill I am reasonably tuned up as I shoot instinctive and fingers, and I do not shoot year round like I used to.

And no, I don't want any newfangled bow as I have been down that road and have the collection of allen wrenches to prove I wasted lots of time tinkering with gizmos instead of simply spending the time learning the bow and my eyeballs.

I have the critters in my backyard daily. I hunt with a handgun in thickets where arrows are useless, by choice. I like the ambush aspect of it. 

If I need to simply fill the freezer, coffee at the cousins place will result in hours of processing. 
Deer seem to like big old alfalfa fields next to big swamps where there is next to no pressure and year round predator elimination.
We count anywhere from 20-30 deer each morning and evening year round, sometimes more. 


Yoopers bucks are getting gas from all that alfalfa and Oats....
He better hurry up and tag 'em and shoot 'em before I gotta weld somethin'.
The place could go up in a big WHOOF!



Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jjett84724

Here is my 13 year old sons first buck. He killed it at approx. 35 yards with a muzzleloader. He killed the deer on 09/23/09.








This deer was killed right next to an alfalfa field. He is going to be tasty!!


----------



## yooper

jjett84724 said:


> Here is my 13 year old sons first buck. He killed it at approx. 35 yards with a muzzleloader. He killed the deer on 09/23/09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deer was killed right next to an alfalfa field. He is going to be tasty!!



 great job littlejjett!


----------



## bowtechmadman

You just let me know dinger be glad to help out w/ predation down there in that alfalfa.


----------



## dingeryote

bowtechmadman said:


> You just let me know dinger be glad to help out w/ predation down there in that alfalfa.



LOL!!!!

There will likely be 12 deer dropped and tagged on the cousins place, and at least four here. Maybe more if my old uncle gets a wild hair and can stay awake in the blind.

There's no shortage of Carnivores 'round here, but I do appreciate your kind offer.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote

jjett84724 said:


> Here is my 13 year old sons first buck. He killed it at approx. 35 yards with a muzzleloader. He killed the deer on 09/23/09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deer was killed right next to an alfalfa field. He is going to be tasty!!




Congrats to Little JJETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice first Deer!!

Alfalfa fed Muleys are as tasty as grain fed Whitetails, but then the first Deer always tastes better than any of those that follow.

Backstrap-O-Rama!!!!

You realize of course he's gonna take bigger deer than you for the next couple years right....LOL!!!

Those ARE the rules for some reason.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## beerman6




----------



## restoman

The wife and I get to start October 31st. So Sunday morning on November 1st we will be in the stand. I just did a ton of food plots and trimming on the camp a few weeks ago and can't wait. Were supposed to go down south to a friends 2000 acres and just shoot some hogs before deer season to get some practice in.


----------



## pinemartin

10/7/09 7:30pm 8 point bow kill. 10 yard shot went 50 yards and dropped. weighed out at 212 field dressed which is huge for my area. Still can't figure the picture thing out so you have to click so if someone will put the pictures up correct it will be appreciated.


----------



## stihlhead

pinemartin said:


> 10/7/09 7:30pm 8 point bow kill. 10 yard shot went 50 yards and dropped. weighed out at 212 field dressed which is huge for my area. Still can't figure the picture thing out so you have to click so if someone will put the pictures up correct it will be appreciated.



Is your grin gone yet? Good job Brother, awesome buck!


----------



## yooper

nice buck der pinemarten good hunt!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman

That's what I'm talking about Charlie...Great buck!


----------



## stihlhead

*There ya go Bro!*


----------



## dingeryote

Nice critter!!!!

212 dressed is a darn good sized Whitetail even down here in the Corn.
You been fattening 'em up on Oats or somethin'? LOL!!!

Congrats man! There's a winters worth of Roasts and chops on that buck!

Backstraps for breakfast!!!!!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## yooper

dingeryote said:


> Nice critter!!!!
> 
> 212 dressed is a darn good sized Whitetail even down here in the Corn.
> You been fattening 'em up on Oats or somethin'? LOL!!!
> 
> Congrats man! There's a winters worth of Roasts and chops on that buck!
> 
> Backstraps for breakfast!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Feed em oats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dingeryote

yooper said:


> Feed em oats!!!!!!!!!



LOL!!! 
The few that hang out on my place, are munching on all the Acorns from the windstorms we have had. Heavy mast crop down here. Never seen the squirrels so dadgum fat. There musta been 1/2" on the belly of a big fox squirrel I took this afternoon.

But Oats it is..

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## yooper

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> The few that hang out on my place, are munching on all the Acorns from the windstorms we have had. Heavy mast crop down here. Never seen the squirrels so dadgum fat. There musta been 1/2" on the belly of a big fox squirrel I took this afternoon.
> 
> But Oats it is..
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I have to go with the cheep apple, picked about 1000 pounds so far for my furry friends. going to pick some more today. I dont hunt over bait but I feed em at home and an front of the camp to watch. my kids do hunt over bait though.


----------



## jjett84724

pinemartin said:


> 10/7/09 7:30pm 8 point bow kill. 10 yard shot went 50 yards and dropped. weighed out at 212 field dressed which is huge for my area. Still can't figure the picture thing out so you have to click so if someone will put the pictures up correct it will be appreciated.



That is an awesome deer. I need to get out East and hunt whitetails. I am officially jealous.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## CrappieKeith

Nice buck Pine Martin....it takes a pretty good sized deer to make 200 lbs ...I don't care what state your in!
I'd call that a trophy! Hope it tastes ok....I'm a meat hunter so those 120 lb doe's look good to me.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

CrappieKeith said:


> Nice buck Pine Martin....it takes a pretty good sized deer to make 200 lbs ...I don't care what state your in!
> I'd call that a trophy! Hope it tastes ok....I'm a meat hunter so those 120 lb doe's look good to me.



It's all in the handling and a good clean kill...And if all else fails make Jerky...


----------



## dingeryote

yooper said:


> I have to go with the cheep apple, picked about 1000 pounds so far for my furry friends. going to pick some more today. I dont hunt over bait but I feed em at home and an front of the camp to watch. my kids do hunt over bait though.



Pick up a bag or two of hog pusher at the elevator, and mix it with shell corn.
Nothing gets a layer of fat on 'em faster..but your feed pile will get nailed down to the nubbins real quick.

The fatest,juiciest, best marbled venison I ever shot was on my buddys farm as a kid. Hog farm with pastured sows. We would always leave half a bucket of pusher/corn mix outside the pen near a deer run, with every evening feeding. 

Best cover scent on that place was pig poop and diesel LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tjbier

Dang Pinemartin, that is an awesome buck!! Nice shootin'! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihlhead

*October 10th buck*

Following a doe fawn in grunting, shot at 16yds. Shot through both front legs. He fell three times pushing himself along with his back legs, run into a tree and fell, got back up....awesome memories from this one. Special thanks to Pinemartin for giving me a hand with it.


----------



## stihl sawing

pinemartin said:


> 10/7/09 7:30pm 8 point bow kill. 10 yard shot went 50 yards and dropped. weighed out at 212 field dressed which is huge for my area. Still can't figure the picture thing out so you have to click so if someone will put the pictures up correct it will be appreciated.


Awesome buck, Thanks for the pics. You gonna have him mounted.


----------



## stihl sawing

stihlhead said:


> Following a doe fawn in grunting, shot at 16yds. Shot through both front legs. He fell three times pushing himself along with his back legs, run into a tree and fell, got back up....awesome memories from this one. Special thanks to Pinemartin for giving me a hand with it.


Nice one stihlhead, You guys are lucky to be able to go right now. Looks like some tenderloin dinners coming up.


----------



## yooper

stihlhead said:


> Following a doe fawn in grunting, shot at 16yds. Shot through both front legs. He fell three times pushing himself along with his back legs, run into a tree and fell, got back up....awesome memories from this one. Special thanks to Pinemartin for giving me a hand with it.


----------



## pinemartin

stihl sawing said:


> Awesome buck, Thanks for the pics. You gonna have him mounted.



I already did a few times :blush:


----------



## pinemartin

stihlhead said:


> Following a doe fawn in grunting, shot at 16yds. Shot through both front legs. He fell three times pushing himself along with his back legs, run into a tree and fell, got back up....awesome memories from this one. Special thanks to Pinemartin for giving me a hand with it.
> 
> Not a problem, just glad you found your shoe


----------



## stihlhead

I actually was scraping mud off them for awhile. Was the first time I have ever drug a deer with one shoe on, and one in my hand. That mud was awful cold, but it adds to the memories! 

Got in some black muck on the way out and it sucked my shoe off my foot. I had to stop, pull my shoe out of the mud, and continue the drag with my shoe in my hand in my sock til I hit high ground. 

The sounds of Pinemartins laughter can still be heard rumbling through that bottom land!


----------



## Mud23609

A buddys kid got this one last weekend during the youth hunt. He cracked a joke at breakfast that morning about how he was going to top the ten pointer that he shot last year during the youth season. I guess he did. 11 points 20 1/4 inside spread. Kid is only 14 and already has two wall hangers under his belt.


----------



## stihl sawing

Man, that's a super nice buck, I know he's proud.


----------



## Mud23609

Insufferable might be a better word than proud right now. 

Kinda funny to watch him talk to his dad and the other guys that hunt in his group right now (mostly his extended family). His ten last year was the biggest that they had ever taken (although they have shot some nice bucks), now he has the eleven.

Pretty happy for the kid though. Although I have a few on the wall now, I never managed to take a buck till I was 19. Partly because I would rather shoot a doe than a young buck.


----------



## sbhooper

*More meat in the freezer*






I just got back from Colorado and got lucky in spite of warm, windy weather. I shot this guy at about 40 yards after getting him out of his bed. He looked pretty good after chasing bugling ghosts for 3 1/2 days.


----------



## stihl sawing

Kinda ashamed to post this little feller with all these other nice bucks pictured.lol Got him saturday morning at 7:30.


----------



## stihlhead

stihl sawing said:


> Kinda ashamed to post this little feller with all these other nice bucks pictured.lol Got him saturday morning at 7:30.



No chance in hell I would be ashamed to post that baby anywhere! Nice buck SS!


----------



## sbhooper

Nothing wrong with that one. It looks like burger to me!


----------



## HUSKYMAN

stihl sawing said:


> Man, that's a super nice buck, I know he's proud.



I dont know that kid but I know I hate him lol. Seriously that kid is gonna hate hunting when he can "only" get an eight pointer. 

SS, thats a sweet 8 point, its bigger than any bick I have taken. 

Michigan is so over hunted and gives away so many buck tags that anything over a 13" spread is a trophy to me. Nice shootin guys


----------



## stihl sawing

The barn wall


----------



## mtfallsmikey

sbhooper said:


> Another guy and I killed these four does in the first 40 minutes of the Wyoming antelope season. We went and bought another tag each and filled them later in the day.
> 
> I put 75 pounds of clean, great "TROPHY " meat in the freezer.



Never eaten antelope...send some backstrap to Mt. Falls.

How does the meat turn out smoked?


----------



## sbhooper

It is good smoked, but you don't have to do that. We use it just like we would beef. You don't have to hide the taste in anything. If people say they don't like antelope, it is because they probably rode it around for a day in the back of a hot pickup truck. It was cooler than normal this year, but we still butchered them in the field and packed them straight on ice. I prefer deer, elk, or antelope to most of the beef that you can buy. I just plain do not like the grease in beef. 

I just had a big plate of deer and antelope roast with gravy and vegetables cooked in a crock pot. As good as it gets.


----------



## tree md

Some fine trophies on this thread. Congrats to all the successful hunters! Especially the young one's! 

Stihl Sawing, we have the same boots.


----------



## Metals406

Montana's deer/elk rifle opens this weekend. . . It will end around Thanksgiving. I only hunted for a day last year. 

This year I'm hoping to get out there and get some critters! If I do, I'll post it up in this thread.


Nice animals everyone, you all should be happy with the meat. . . It's all yummy IMHO.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

tree md said:


> Some fine trophies on this thread. Congrats to all the successful hunters! Especially the young one's!
> 
> Stihl Sawing, we have the same boots.



:agree2:


----------



## jjett84724

I got this little feller sneaking out of an alfala field at dawn. His horns aren't huge, but what a body. 

Our family had five deer tags to fill this year. This buck is deer #4. One more to go!!


----------



## stihlhead

jjett84724 said:


> I got this little feller sneaking out of an alfala field at dawn. His horns aren't huge, but what a body.
> 
> Our family had five deer tags to fill this year. This buck is deer #4. One more to go!!



Nice buck, enjoy the meat!


----------



## welder15725

jjett84724 said:


> I got this little feller sneaking out of an alfala field at dawn. His horns aren't huge, but what a body.
> 
> Our family had five deer tags to fill this year. This buck is deer #4. One more to go!!





stihl sawing said:


> Kinda ashamed to post this little feller with all these other nice bucks pictured.lol Got him saturday morning at 7:30.



You can't eat the rack.


----------



## Metals406

welder15725 said:


> You can't eat the rack.



Depends on the rack. . .


----------



## stihl sawing

Metals406 said:


> Depends on the rack. . .


LOL, i know that's right.


----------



## welder15725

Metals406 said:


> Depends on the rack. . .



I stand corrected


----------



## tree md

I'd post a couple racks from the racks calendar but I wouldn't want Casey to give me another infraction... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Robertesq1

My Colo Muley Oct 20, 2009.... Any rep for this one???


----------



## jjett84724

Robertesq1 said:


> My Colo Muley Oct 20, 2009.... Any rep for this one???



rep whore!! LOL Of course u get rep for a nice buck!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Robertesq1 said:


> My Colo Muley Oct 20, 2009.... Any rep for this one???



Dude, is that Ted Nugent?...

Great buck...


----------



## CaseyForrest

Robertesq1 said:


> My Colo Muley Oct 20, 2009.... Any rep for this one???



What Id like to know, is how can you see with those white blocks over your eyes?


----------



## chainsawboy1996

the opening day of my season which started here on 9/19/09 i got a big bodied 3-2 with a spread from the widest point if about 20 inches. it was a 104 yard shot thru brush in an old clearcut on my property he weighed in at over 220 and 160 dressed. my buddies matt and marjuan (yes that's his name) helped me carry him the 40 feet up a steep :censored: hill. he was a heavy boy. the rely funny part is an hour or so before my friend roy said " if you get a deer before us im gonna be pissed" but of course he was nothin but happy for me. i was hunting with my 9 y/o brother who is as load as a bomb at the wrong times.any way i'm pissed because he got rotten over night and went to hell but tleast i got the memories and the rack. i was rely rely pissed because it was close the heaviest deer taken from my area but i guess it was all for a reason.


----------



## sbhooper

Great mulie! When I was elk hunting on the 14th, I saw a beautiful mulie that I sure would have been glad to shoot-at.


----------



## Robertesq1

jjett84724 said:


> rep whore!! LOL Of course u get rep for a nice buck!!



rep whore :greenchainsaw: I am


----------



## Metals406

CaseyForrest said:


> What Id like to know, is how can you see with those white blocks over your eyes?



Casey, he's obviously in the Witness Protection Program. . . Only momentarily breaking his cover to post his nice Muley.


----------



## Robertesq1

Metals406 said:


> Casey, he's obviously in the Witness Protection Program. . . Only momentarily breaking his cover to post his nice Muley.



a no head pic of me....


----------



## yooper

O no you shot boo boo


----------



## Robertesq1

yooper said:


> O no you shot boo boo




That bear isn't Yogi????


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Kinda looks like one of the Berenstain Bears.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Here is the one I shot on Saturaday...Not a monster, but a fun story behind it so I decided he was for the taking...


----------



## pinemartin

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is the one I shot on Saturaday...Not a monster, but a fun story behind it so I decided he was for the taking...



very nice


----------



## stihlhead

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is the one I shot on Saturaday...Not a monster, but a fun story behind it so I decided he was for the taking...



Nice buck there! Congrats!


----------



## Robertesq1

nice!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

33 inch neck and 22 inches between the inside of the main beams.
Dress weight 228 pounds. 
Buddies girlfriend hit it, 7 grand damage to a new Ford Focus.

The saw ? a 7900 with a 24 inch power match

The other deer, just some mutt that decide to follow us home


----------



## bowtechmadman

I think I blew the heart away at 20 yds w/ a broadhead of the ugliest buck...been a long year and I couldn't resist.


----------



## tree md

The Guardian strikes again!!! 

30 yard shot. He went 50 and piled up.


----------



## stihlhead

Nice bucks guy's!


----------



## bowtechmadman

I think the one I shot was just tired of getting his rear end kicked. 4 tines either broken or totally broken off.


----------



## stihlhead

bowtechmadman said:


> I think the one I shot was just tired of getting his rear end kicked. 4 tines either broken or totally broken off.



Are you saying it was a suicide?


----------



## stihl sawing

I hate to show this little guy but he's the only legal one i've seen in five days.


----------



## stihlhead

stihl sawing said:


> I hate to show this little guy but he's the only legal one i've seen in five days.
> 
> Nice buck! Here's a picture of the only legal ones I have seen......


----------



## tree md

Way to go SS! Nice kill!


----------



## bowtechmadman

Good buck...don't ever be ashamed of a good, clean, ethical kill. Stihlhead no doubt I definately think it was suicide. I did take plenty of guff for it being so ugly from my 9 and 3 yr olds.


----------



## stihl sawing

tree md said:


> Way to go SS! Nice kill!





bowtechmadman said:


> Good buck...don't ever be ashamed of a good, clean, ethical kill. Stihlhead no doubt I definately think it was suicide. I did take plenty of guff for it being so ugly from my 9 and 3 yr olds.


You guys are too kind.lol Thanks. It will not not taste any different if he was a monster.


----------



## Mud23609

Gun season opens here tomorrow morning. I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve!


----------



## tree md

Yep, it opens here tomorrow too.

I am smoking a whole deer haunch to take up to the deer camp tonight. I live here so I don't camp but all of the other guys on my lease do. I smoke a deer leg every year the night before the opener to feed the guys.

I no longer gun hunt anymore. I only bowhunt but I still get excited for the guys that do. I will be out there with my bow tomorrow watching an escape route. Hopefully they will push something big by me. I still have 1 buck tag left. Used to love to gun hunt but just don't do it for me anymore like the bow does. 

Good luck to all the gun hunters on here!


----------



## stihlhead

bowtechmadman said:


> Good buck...don't ever be ashamed of a good, clean, ethical kill. Stihlhead no doubt I definately think it was suicide. I did take plenty of guff for it being so ugly from my 9 and 3 yr olds.



One of my cousins shot a small buck many years ago. It was his first and as such was shaking terribly when the buck walked in. 

In his moment of buck fever he botched the shot and hit the buck in the hind leg, severing his testicles. Not a fatal shot by any means, but the buck ran off only to come back moments later.

We figured he ran off into the brush, checked the damage, and decided to end it all. He put a fatal shot on it the second time, putting the buck out of his misery.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Passed this cute little guy up today...


----------



## wigglesworth

Well filled my buck tag today. Funny thing is I let this little guy walk back in our 2 day muzzleloading hunt in october, but it's been a real slow rifle season, so he went in the freezer today.


----------



## stihlhead

wigglesworth said:


> Well filled my buck tag today. Funny thing is I let this little guy walk back in our 2 day muzzleloading hunt in october, but it's been a real slow rifle season, so he went in the freezer today.
> 
> Nice buck, congratulations! I would like to debate the little part. Around here that deer would be strapped to the hood of the car and drove around for a week showing everyone for 50 square miles! Little!!


----------



## wigglesworth

it is little in comparison to the last couple of years. 

2007





2008


----------



## Jan Itor

I just have to say this is a NICE bunch of deer. Congratulations all around.

I got a little 8-pointer on opening morning with my muzzleloader (during slug season). I almost didn't shoot because I couldn't decide if he was big enough. It proved a good decision, since I didn't see another deer the rest of the season. The tenderloins I got for supper made me positive it was a good decision.


----------



## Metals406

wigglesworth said:


> it is little in comparison to the last couple of years.
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008



Wiggs, that buck this year must'a been a slow learner. 

Happy eating!


----------



## ddhlakebound

*14 yr old makin the old man proud....*

Our gun season started slowly, our whole camp only had 7 hung opening weekend. Most of they were kinda small, my 5pt (no brows) was the biggest we'd taken up until yesterday. 

My son and I went back to the lake for a full day out. The alarm went off at 3:30, we were rolling by 4:15, and on the lake warming up the boat about an hour later. 

We pulled up in our cove, and beached, and began the search for our stands. Well, not really our stands, but two stands a friend of mine has there. Well, had there. After ten minutes of tromping around waving flashlights, I realized his stand was gone or moved. Ok, new plan. Another friend has a stand nearby, but a bit less favorable for the wind. No choice but to use it, so my son climbed up and got comfortable and I set off in hopes the second stand was still in place. 

It wasn't. I circled the pond where it had been, and it too was gone. Spotted a hours old scrape in the process, so I moved about 50 yards crosswind to it, and sat down on a log to wait for the sun. 

After sunrise I circled the pond again, just to make sure I hadn't missed the stand, (I hadn't) and moved on east to the another stand location in those woods. When I got to about 70 yards from the stand I saw a big white flag wave goodbye to me one time, then it was gone in the brush. Grrrr..... That one wave was the extent of my morning. 

When I got back to my son's stand, he climbed down and said he'd seen a doe and a young of the year, but had been unable to get a shot through the thick stuff they stayed in until a swirling wind gave him away. 

We did one quick point push, hoping to move something around the point and back to the next cove, but no luck. After some snacks and a short rest on the boat, we headed back to our stands. 

At 2:15 I heard him shoot, and a couple minutes later the radio crackled. "Dad, ya got your ears on, over". "Yeah, I copy, go ahead." "I've got a buck down, do you want to come over?" "Na, just climb down and gut him, and then climb back up and wait for a doe, I'll be back to you at dark."

In the last half hour of light I had two tiny deer come out, and I didn't really want to shoot either of them, but I was hoping something bigger would follow them in. A couple shots rang out a couple ridges over, and my radio crackled again. "Dad, was that you shooting?" I let the radio sit, hoping it wasn't too loud. It was, and the pair scampered off. I waited a bit longer, and headed back towards the boat. 

I got a bit of a surprise when I arrived. He was sitting on the ground, purposely blocking my view of the buck. "How big do you think he is?" "I dunno, how big is he?" He moved so I could see in the near dark. I was surprised, but he's got a way of doing that while deer hunting. Here they are, my son and his spine shot and dropped on the spot buck. He said, "He was in rubbing in the thick brush, and started to walk away. I had to grunt him back in, and when he turned his head and gave me a neck to vitals shot I remembered you saying (sometimes you gotta get a good bullet in 'em, and count on the old man to track 'em down) so I took the shot in the brush, and he dropped on the spot. 






He had him gutted and dragged back to the boat all on his own, and did a damn fine job of the field dressing too. He's 14 now, and this IS NOT his biggest deer. His buck last year beat this one by about 12 inches. He's fully ate up with hunting in general, and quite skilled for his age. 

Can you tell his daddy's proud?


----------



## yooper

ddhlakebound said:


> Our gun season started slowly, our whole camp only had 7 hung opening weekend. Most of they were kinda small, my 5pt (no brows) was the biggest we'd taken up until yesterday.
> 
> My son and I went back to the lake for a full day out. The alarm went off at 3:30, we were rolling by 4:15, and on the lake warming up the boat about an hour later.
> 
> We pulled up in our cove, and beached, and began the search for our stands. Well, not really our stands, but two stands a friend of mine has there. Well, had there. After ten minutes of tromping around waving flashlights, I realized his stand was gone or moved. Ok, new plan. Another friend has a stand nearby, but a bit less favorable for the wind. No choice but to use it, so my son climbed up and got comfortable and I set off in hopes the second stand was still in place.
> 
> It wasn't. I circled the pond where it had been, and it too was gone. Spotted a hours old scrape in the process, so I moved about 50 yards crosswind to it, and sat down on a log to wait for the sun.
> 
> After sunrise I circled the pond again, just to make sure I hadn't missed the stand, (I hadn't) and moved on east to the another stand location in those woods. When I got to about 70 yards from the stand I saw a big white flag wave goodbye to me one time, then it was gone in the brush. Grrrr..... That one wave was the extent of my morning.
> 
> When I got back to my son's stand, he climbed down and said he'd seen a doe and a young of the year, but had been unable to get a shot through the thick stuff they stayed in until a swirling wind gave him away.
> 
> We did one quick point push, hoping to move something around the point and back to the next cove, but no luck. After some snacks and a short rest on the boat, we headed back to our stands.
> 
> At 2:15 I heard him shoot, and a couple minutes later the radio crackled. "Dad, ya got your ears on, over". "Yeah, I copy, go ahead." "I've got a buck down, do you want to come over?" "Na, just climb down and gut him, and then climb back up and wait for a doe, I'll be back to you at dark."
> 
> In the last half hour of light I had two tiny deer come out, and I didn't really want to shoot either of them, but I was hoping something bigger would follow them in. A couple shots rang out a couple ridges over, and my radio crackled again. "Dad, was that you shooting?" I let the radio sit, hoping it wasn't too loud. It was, and the pair scampered off. I waited a bit longer, and headed back towards the boat.
> 
> I got a bit of a surprise when I arrived. He was sitting on the ground, purposely blocking my view of the buck. "How big do you think he is?" "I dunno, how big is he?" He moved so I could see in the near dark. I was surprised, but he's got a way of doing that while deer hunting. Here they are, my son and his spine shot and dropped on the spot buck. He said, "He was in rubbing in the thick brush, and started to walk away. I had to grunt him back in, and when he turned his head and gave me a neck to vitals shot I remembered you saying (sometimes you gotta get a good bullet in 'em, and count on the old man to track 'em down) so I took the shot in the brush, and he dropped on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had him gutted and dragged back to the boat all on his own, and did a damn fine job of the field dressing too. He's 14 now, and this IS NOT his biggest deer. His buck last year beat this one by about 12 inches. He's fully ate up with hunting in general, and quite skilled for his age.
> 
> Can you tell his daddy's proud?



kick ass story!!!!! thanks


----------



## Metals406

ddhlakebound said:


> Our gun season started slowly, our whole camp only had 7 hung opening weekend. Most of they were kinda small, my 5pt (no brows) was the biggest we'd taken up until yesterday.
> 
> My son and I went back to the lake for a full day out. The alarm went off at 3:30, we were rolling by 4:15, and on the lake warming up the boat about an hour later.
> 
> We pulled up in our cove, and beached, and began the search for our stands. Well, not really our stands, but two stands a friend of mine has there. Well, had there. After ten minutes of tromping around waving flashlights, I realized his stand was gone or moved. Ok, new plan. Another friend has a stand nearby, but a bit less favorable for the wind. No choice but to use it, so my son climbed up and got comfortable and I set off in hopes the second stand was still in place.
> 
> It wasn't. I circled the pond where it had been, and it too was gone. Spotted a hours old scrape in the process, so I moved about 50 yards crosswind to it, and sat down on a log to wait for the sun.
> 
> After sunrise I circled the pond again, just to make sure I hadn't missed the stand, (I hadn't) and moved on east to the another stand location in those woods. When I got to about 70 yards from the stand I saw a big white flag wave goodbye to me one time, then it was gone in the brush. Grrrr..... That one wave was the extent of my morning.
> 
> When I got back to my son's stand, he climbed down and said he'd seen a doe and a young of the year, but had been unable to get a shot through the thick stuff they stayed in until a swirling wind gave him away.
> 
> We did one quick point push, hoping to move something around the point and back to the next cove, but no luck. After some snacks and a short rest on the boat, we headed back to our stands.
> 
> At 2:15 I heard him shoot, and a couple minutes later the radio crackled. "Dad, ya got your ears on, over". "Yeah, I copy, go ahead." "I've got a buck down, do you want to come over?" "Na, just climb down and gut him, and then climb back up and wait for a doe, I'll be back to you at dark."
> 
> In the last half hour of light I had two tiny deer come out, and I didn't really want to shoot either of them, but I was hoping something bigger would follow them in. A couple shots rang out a couple ridges over, and my radio crackled again. "Dad, was that you shooting?" I let the radio sit, hoping it wasn't too loud. It was, and the pair scampered off. I waited a bit longer, and headed back towards the boat.
> 
> I got a bit of a surprise when I arrived. He was sitting on the ground, purposely blocking my view of the buck. "How big do you think he is?" "I dunno, how big is he?" He moved so I could see in the near dark. I was surprised, but he's got a way of doing that while deer hunting. Here they are, my son and his spine shot and dropped on the spot buck. He said, "He was in rubbing in the thick brush, and started to walk away. I had to grunt him back in, and when he turned his head and gave me a neck to vitals shot I remembered you saying (sometimes you gotta get a good bullet in 'em, and count on the old man to track 'em down) so I took the shot in the brush, and he dropped on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had him gutted and dragged back to the boat all on his own, and did a damn fine job of the field dressing too. He's 14 now, and this IS NOT his biggest deer. His buck last year beat this one by about 12 inches. He's fully ate up with hunting in general, and quite skilled for his age.
> 
> Can you tell his daddy's proud?



That's a dang fine buck!! You should be very proud!


----------



## tree md

ddhlakebound said:


> Our gun season started slowly, our whole camp only had 7 hung opening weekend. Most of they were kinda small, my 5pt (no brows) was the biggest we'd taken up until yesterday.
> 
> My son and I went back to the lake for a full day out. The alarm went off at 3:30, we were rolling by 4:15, and on the lake warming up the boat about an hour later.
> 
> We pulled up in our cove, and beached, and began the search for our stands. Well, not really our stands, but two stands a friend of mine has there. Well, had there. After ten minutes of tromping around waving flashlights, I realized his stand was gone or moved. Ok, new plan. Another friend has a stand nearby, but a bit less favorable for the wind. No choice but to use it, so my son climbed up and got comfortable and I set off in hopes the second stand was still in place.
> 
> It wasn't. I circled the pond where it had been, and it too was gone. Spotted a hours old scrape in the process, so I moved about 50 yards crosswind to it, and sat down on a log to wait for the sun.
> 
> After sunrise I circled the pond again, just to make sure I hadn't missed the stand, (I hadn't) and moved on east to the another stand location in those woods. When I got to about 70 yards from the stand I saw a big white flag wave goodbye to me one time, then it was gone in the brush. Grrrr..... That one wave was the extent of my morning.
> 
> When I got back to my son's stand, he climbed down and said he'd seen a doe and a young of the year, but had been unable to get a shot through the thick stuff they stayed in until a swirling wind gave him away.
> 
> We did one quick point push, hoping to move something around the point and back to the next cove, but no luck. After some snacks and a short rest on the boat, we headed back to our stands.
> 
> At 2:15 I heard him shoot, and a couple minutes later the radio crackled. "Dad, ya got your ears on, over". "Yeah, I copy, go ahead." "I've got a buck down, do you want to come over?" "Na, just climb down and gut him, and then climb back up and wait for a doe, I'll be back to you at dark."
> 
> In the last half hour of light I had two tiny deer come out, and I didn't really want to shoot either of them, but I was hoping something bigger would follow them in. A couple shots rang out a couple ridges over, and my radio crackled again. "Dad, was that you shooting?" I let the radio sit, hoping it wasn't too loud. It was, and the pair scampered off. I waited a bit longer, and headed back towards the boat.
> 
> I got a bit of a surprise when I arrived. He was sitting on the ground, purposely blocking my view of the buck. "How big do you think he is?" "I dunno, how big is he?" He moved so I could see in the near dark. I was surprised, but he's got a way of doing that while deer hunting. Here they are, my son and his spine shot and dropped on the spot buck. He said, "He was in rubbing in the thick brush, and started to walk away. I had to grunt him back in, and when he turned his head and gave me a neck to vitals shot I remembered you saying (sometimes you gotta get a good bullet in 'em, and count on the old man to track 'em down) so I took the shot in the brush, and he dropped on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had him gutted and dragged back to the boat all on his own, and did a damn fine job of the field dressing too. He's 14 now, and this IS NOT his biggest deer. His buck last year beat this one by about 12 inches. He's fully ate up with hunting in general, and quite skilled for his age.
> 
> Can you tell his daddy's proud?



Wow, What a Monster! Congrats to your son and to the proud papa!!!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Any weights or dimensions of this big boy.


Congrats, most people do that once in a lifetime, I'm still waiting, unless a 135 and 118 B+C count.


----------



## SLVRTRC

Shot on the 17th 8:30 am





i nearly left my blind that morning i had to #### like a daemon and the whole time i was messing with the heater sending messages on the phone. I was quite shaken when i shot and seen him hunch up and take off (never have i had a deer run after i shot it) so i racked another in and just as i look at him again i could see him go head over heels in the swamp maybe 15' from where i shot... i get down there and he is belly up and his horns are buried in the swamp and all i could see were was just the forks on the ends and i pulled them out and just started hootin shakin i ran back and forth between my blind and my truck about 30 times ... biggest buck i have ever shot 8 pt and 16 1/2" inside around 170 dressed


----------



## ddhlakebound

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Any weights or dimensions of this big boy.
> 
> 
> Congrats, most people do that once in a lifetime, I'm still waiting, unless a 135 and 118 B+C count.



He didn't go on a scale, but my weight estimate was 190-210 field dressed, he was BIG bodied for being on the north edge of the Ozarks. 

I'm no official scorer by any means, I think I've only measured about 6 racks ever....that being said, I came up with 140 4/8 green gross inches. 

A few people have said they think I've missed some inches somewhere, but I'm skeptical, unless I misunderstood something in the scoring process. He does look bigger in the pic, mostly I think because my son was a full arms length behind the buck, and he's about 5'5" and 125#. 

The buck has an inside spread of 17 2/8, L beam was 21 4/8, R beam was 23 1/8. LG1 = 2 4/8, LG2 = 7, LG3 = 10, LG4 = 2 5/8. RG1 = 2 4/8, RG2 = 11, RG3 = 9 7/8. 

Left circumferences are 1 = 4 2/8, 2 = 4 2/8, 3 = 4 2/8, 4 = 3 6/8. 
Right circmferences are 1 = 4 4/8, 2 = 4 2/8, 3 = 4 3/8, 4 = 3 4/8. 

Unless I failed to measure and include something, I get 140 4/8 gross. 

Playinwood, I'd have to say a 135"er counts pretty well....., and the 118 is bigger than my biggest so far. My son tho, he just seems to whistle and a big buck comes runnin' up. 

Nice buck SLVRTRC, between the heater, cell phone, and flask, how did you find time to shoot him? Just kiddin man, nice job. Being warm while hunting would be nice, but I try to avoid using the cell phone at all if I can...feels much nicer being disconnected from all the gadgets.


----------



## yooper

SLVRTRC said:


> Shot on the 17th 8:30 am
> 
> i nearly left my blind that morning i had to #### like a daemon and the whole time i was messing with the heater sending messages on the phone. I was quite shaken when i shot and seen him hunch up and take off (never have i had a deer run after i shot it) so i racked another in and just as i look at him again i could see him go head over heels in the swamp maybe 15' from where i shot... i get down there and he is belly up and his horns are buried in the swamp and all i could see were was just the forks on the ends and i pulled them out and just started hootin shakin i ran back and forth between my blind and my truck about 30 times ... biggest buck i have ever shot 8 pt and 16 1/2" inside around 170 dressed
> 
> 
> Nice Buck der fellow Yooper, hell I haven't seen any thing worth shooting......Yet....trigger finger is getting itchy tho


----------



## HUSKYMAN

Nice UP buck ya got there. I may be heading to Grand Marais on Thanksgiving. Sounds like the deer are just starting to move and it is supposed to finally get cooler this weekend. 

I got this guy on opening day behind my house. Not my biggest buck but the biggest I have ever taken at my house.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice bucks guys.


----------



## Ed*L

This guy topped off an already good deer season for me. Got him last Saturday evening.

10pt, inside spread just over 18"

A big thanks to member barnumb who called my cell ph before the smoke cleared, asking if I needed help. 







Ed


----------



## stihlhead

Congratulations guy's nice bucks!


----------



## mtfallsmikey

yooper said:


> SLVRTRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot on the 17th 8:30 am
> 
> i nearly left my blind that morning i had to #### like a daemon and the whole time i was messing with the heater sending messages on the phone. I was quite shaken when i shot and seen him hunch up and take off (never have i had a deer run after i shot it) so i racked another in and just as i look at him again i could see him go head over heels in the swamp maybe 15' from where i shot... i get down there and he is belly up and his horns are buried in the swamp and all i could see were was just the forks on the ends and i pulled them out and just started hootin shakin i ran back and forth between my blind and my truck about 30 times ... biggest buck i have ever shot 8 pt and 16 1/2" inside around 170 dressed
> 
> 
> Nice Buck der fellow Yooper, hell I haven't seen any thing worth shooting......Yet....trigger finger is getting itchy tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I got my "token" doe Sat. am...shot it off of the back deck, no sense in shaming myself by posting a pic, not many big bucks here these days, only bust up one or two per year for the freezer...
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## nategyoder

*Big Six Down*

Certainly not as sweet as all the bucks I am seeing on here but it is my first buck and I am thrilled!


----------



## stihlhead

nategyoder said:


> Certainly not as sweet as all the bucks I am seeing on here but it is my first buck and I am thrilled!



Not bad for a first buck!!!!


----------



## nategyoder

stihlhead said:


> Not bad for a first buck!!!!



I am very happy! I have passed on a few buck of this caliber this year hoping for a really big boy but since it was the last day of muzzle loader I was thrilled to see him. I could only see the three up on the left side and figured he was an eight but there were no brow tines? Still really happy. Can't wait for next year! 

After the smoke cleared I saw the buck run toward me looking unharmed turn and cross the trail and keep running as far as I could see. I got down, reloaded, and went over to the trail where I saw him cross. Not a drop of blood. I was sick. I could not believe it. I wondered if my scope was off because I thought I made a great shot. I started over to where he had been when I shot to look for blood and there he was about ten feet from where I shot him! There must have been an almost identical buck with him but because of the brush I had not seen him. I was thrilled!


----------



## stihlhead

nategyoder said:


> I am very happy! I have passed on a few buck of this caliber this year hoping for a really big boy but since it was the last day of muzzle loader I was thrilled to see him. I could only see the three up on the left side and figured he was an eight but there were no brow tines? Still really happy. Can't wait for next year!
> 
> After the smoke cleared I saw the buck run toward me looking unharmed turn and cross the trail and keep running as far as I could see. I got down, reloaded, and went over to the trail where I saw him cross. Not a drop of blood. I was sick. I could not believe it. I wondered if my scope was off because I thought I made a great shot. I started over to where he had been when I shot to look for blood and there he was about ten feet from where I shot him! There must have been an almost identical buck with him but because of the brush I had not seen him. I was thrilled!



Leaves one for next year then! Good job and great buck!


----------



## stihl sawing

nategyoder said:


> Certainly not as sweet as all the bucks I am seeing on here but it is my first buck and I am thrilled!


Nice six point and congrats on your first one, It won't be the last.


----------



## Bremen

I found this guy with the muzzleloader on my second to last day of the year. Actually the first time all season I've seen antlers, but boy are there some points on there! It's been unseasonably warm and not real productive for the most part. 13 points counting the double brow, medium size body not real old either. Time to make some sausage!
I am THRILLED! :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

Bremen said:


> I found this guy with the muzzleloader on my second to last day of the year. Actually the first time all season I've seen antlers, but boy are there some points on there! It's been unseasonably warm and not real productive for the most part. 13 points counting the double brow, medium size body not real old either. Time to make some sausage!
> I am THRILLED! :jawdrop:


That's a great deer, Congrats and thanks for the pics. You gonna mount the head?


----------



## Bremen

stihl sawing said:


> That's a great deer, Congrats and thanks for the pics. You gonna mount the head?



Thanks! Yep that's the plan, I'm stopping by one of the local taxidermists in the morning to check out his work.


----------



## stihl sawing

Bremen said:


> Thanks! Yep that's the plan, I'm stopping by one of the local taxidermists in the morning to check out his work.


Good deal, He will make a nice mount.


----------



## JPP

Bremen said:


> Thanks! Yep that's the plan, I'm stopping by one of the local taxidermists in the morning to check out his work.



Awesome deer, congratulations!
Very nice.
Love those forked brow tines.

I'm not that far away from you, I am near Rochester.

Tough year for seeing bucks this year.......


----------



## bowtechmadman

Congrats everyone on some great bucks!


----------



## sbhooper

That is a nice mz buck! I missed a big one at 90 yards the other day and did some changing on my muzzle loader. A couple days ago I decided to go ahead and fill my tag as I had other Christmas issues to take care of and was running out of hunting time. 

Warm temps had slowed down the deer activity and I only saw a couple fawns where I had been seeing 50+ deer when we had cold temps. I saw a ten-pointer through the edge of some tree branches and got caught up in the moment. I shot the deer and was a bit mad at myself when I walked up to him. He was a ten-pointer, but was only A YEAR OLD! We have some seriously good genetics here. 

That was deer number eight for the year. I have two doe tags to fill in another unit if I choose to do so. I have lots of bacon burgers, jerky and sausage to make. My biggest decision is whether to make it out of deer, elk, or antelope! 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## maloufstree

Shot this one on my land here in East Texas.View attachment 119132


----------



## stihl sawing

maloufstree said:


> Shot this one on my land here in East Texas.View attachment 119132


 Wow even as small as the pic is you can can still see them big ole horns, Nice buck.


----------



## maloufstree

Thanks, the only way I know how to post pics is through paint and that was as big as it would let me make them.


----------



## stihl sawing

Here ya go maloufstree, Looks even bigger.


----------



## maloufstree

Thanks for the help and wish a Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## crackedup

Fairly new to the site and figured why not make my 3rd post here. After all I love my bowhunting, It's my weapon of choice. This year has been pretty good to me. Two decent 8's out of the same spot. The second has to be the best hunt I have ever been on. I had so much action with one hot doe hanging below my stand, and 3 buck competing for this one hot doe. I had tending, grunting, snort weezing, face off's, and two shot at the same buck. Buck #1 was kind of special also as me and my brother both got 8 points within 20 minutes of each other. 

Buck #2





Buck #1


----------



## lawnmowertech37

my brother got this one today on cherry pt mcas 






that deer has some age on him


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice buck crackedup, also nice one you're brother got Calvin.


----------



## ericjeeper

*I posted this elsewhere*

But the photo disappeared. My 16 year old daughter made this kill at 75 yards with a 45 cal smoke pole on the second day of gun ..



The two hanging are my 8 pointer and my sons doe from opening day




The best part is they were all taken right here on the farm. Walked out the front door and across the road into the woods.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

ericjeeper said:


> But the photo disappeared. My 16 year old daughter made this kill at 75 yards with a 45 cal smoke pole on the second day of gun ..
> 
> 
> 
> The two hanging are my 8 pointer and my sons doe from opening day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is they were all taken right here on the farm. Walked out the front door and across the road into the woods.



Congrats to you guys...Nice deer...


----------



## stihl sawing

that's a really nice buck you're daughter killed. I bet you're just as proud of it as she is. Nice deer for sure especially with a muzzeloader.


----------



## ericjeeper

stihl sawing said:


> that's a really nice buck you're daughter killed. I bet you're just as proud of it as she is. Nice deer for sure especially with a muzzeloader.



Our muzzlerloaders are spot on the money at 100 yards.Nail driving fools.


----------



## crackedup

stihl sawing said:


> that's a really nice buck you're daughter killed. I bet you're just as proud of it as she is. Nice deer for sure especially with a muzzeloader.



X2. Very nice buck, congrats to her, your son, and you on some nice deer. Nothing like taken'em off your own land also.


----------



## stihlhead

Congratulations on the nice deer!


----------



## nategyoder

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Arrowhead

Nice buck, I bet shes proud! Im still bowhuntin, not much time left.


----------



## WAPITI39

there are some fantastic looking critters posted on here, make me hungry just looking through them all. If I post this right this is my latest and largest buck to date. I normally spend more time on the Elk and Bear hunting.


----------



## stihl sawing

really nice muley ya got.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Well, here is the second buck for the year...should have let him walk. but needed meet for the freezer and he is the only one that offered a shot...


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice buck Sean, But do you see how he's lookin at you in the second pic, Like if i still had my innards you'd have these horns stuck up you're............lol look at his eye.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

*Killed by a what?*

The deer season ended up with no deer seen in our woods during the entire season of rifle season,but then again I did not have to worry since on the way to our blinds or rather cabin, I already tagged a huge estimated 235# 12 point buck. 
It was killed by a Dodge, not mine. 
After getting it legally tagged by sheriff and cleaning it in median of the freeway, I now have about 125# of meat. 
I may not have killed it, but I tagged, cleaned and am eating the deer and I did lose my knife sheath at the side of the road.





I saw the deer running onto the road before it was hit and started to slow down,otherwise I would have hit the lady head on as she spun head on facing me on the freeway.:jawdrop:
THe Dodge point of impact struck Buck's rear lower legs only and buck stayed where it landed ,in the median. It was dead by the time I got to it and asked other driver if I could have it after asking her if she did not want it. I could not let free venison go to waste. She drove off after talking to deputy.
Since my wife & I were on the way to cabin for hunting we had all our stuff for cleaning it ready and quick access and an empty trailer to transport it.


----------



## jwarren2165

this is my biggest buck taken nov 7 2009 with matthews switchback at 35 yards


----------



## jwarren2165

maloufstree said:


> Shot this one on my land here in East Texas.View attachment 119132



Beautifull buck!!!!!


----------



## maloufstree

jwarren2165 said:


> Beautifull buck!!!!!



Thanks, my biggest to date!!


----------

